# My first knit after 30years+ !!



## Beesy10 (Jan 21, 2013)

My daughter asked me to knit something for her friend who has recently had a baby daughter. I haven't done any knitting for over 30 years, so wasn't sure how I would go on with this task. So I found the pattern here, and to my surprise I actually enjoyed doing it!! And here is the finished product. Not having any babies in the family now, I have now made a start on making some dolls clothes. Maybe I have the knitting fever again!!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

It beautiful. You never forget to do what we enjoy.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Great sweater. It is so pretty. Welcome back to the land of yarn!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That is really sweet and well done. Glad to hear you're enjoying knitting again.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Great come back! Is this a Lionbran Pattern by any chance?


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, that is perfectly beautiful. I really like the pattern.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very pretty work!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wonderful you seem to have not lost your touch knitting either.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

You took a 30 YEAR break. Wow is all I can say. You have a true gift with your needles. I think we can all expect to see more beautiful work from you from now on. Welcome back to the family of yarn. The styles and types of yarn are so different now. You are going to enjoy it even more.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your work is stunning!! You said you got the pattern here, could you tell us where and how you got it? I would love it also!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful little sweater and an amazing job of knitting after 30 years.
I hope this encourages you to get back into it - you certainly have 'the gift'.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Beesy10 said:


> My daughter asked me to knit something for her friend who has recently had a baby daughter. I haven't done any knitting for over 30 years, so wasn't sure how I would go on with this task. So I found the pattern here, and to my surprise I actually enjoyed doing it!! And here is the finished product. Not having any babies in the family now, I have now made a start on making some dolls clothes. Maybe I have the knitting fever again!!


Nothing bad about knitting fever. We've all got it and we're thriving!
Next step is to become acquainted with Ravelry. It provides a wonderful source of inspiration.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Such a beautiful little sweater and an amazing job of knitting after 30 years.
> I hope this encourages you to get back into it - you certainly have 'the gift'.


Amen to this!


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

you certainly haven't lost your touch!! It's beautifully done!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful work - you'll never look back now!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous and welcome back :thumbup:


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

It's beautiful...Well done...Look forward to seeing more now you have the bug again.....xxxx


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Beesy10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the lovely comments. I really do appreciate them. As far as the pattern is concerned, I typed baby patterns in the search box and then browsed through the listings. I intended to save the link but only downloaded the pattern. If anyone is looking at this and recognises this as their pattern, I do thank you for it, and would appreciate a link to the pattern again. Many thanks.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess knitting is like riding a bike.....one never forgets. I had to quit for almost 20 years and it came right back to me too. The sweater is lovely. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Just Beautifully done.. welcome back to our world here. I also do baby items and enjoy doing them too. Can you look at this pattern that you downloaded and see if it has a name to it. I would love to make this also.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

So pretty! You're one talented lady!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty..once a knitter, always a knitter! Great work!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. The mother will be thrilled I'm sure!
MRS.VERY GOOD


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

That little sweater is adorable. Welcome back to our land of knitting and crocheting.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Adorable!!! No one would have guessed that you hadn't been knitting for the last 30 years --- your knitting is perfection!! Welcome back!!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That is jut gorgeous!

Hope you will continue to knit as you certainly have skills in that area.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

It has probably been the same amount of time for me or a little longer since I have knitted and I actually am working on this same baby sweater and the same color but a lighter shade of pink. Funny that we both liked the same pattern. I am working on the yoke now and am totally enjoying knitting again. One of the girls at my job inspired me to pick up knitting again and I am glad I di. Also, I am very glad I found this website. I have the pattern but I cannot see a place to add an attachment. As far as I know the original person who put this on this site was a person by the name of Tawney. I wish she would have posted the hat and booties, too. I would love to knit those so if you have the pattern please post it. If anyone can tell me how to place the pattern on here I would be glad to post it for everyone to enjoy. Thanks!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,awesome work. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

'Its just like riding a bike', get back on and it all comes back. Maybe we should be saying 'its just like knitting' :-D

Lovely work for first time out :thumbup:


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow - gorgeous and you have certainly remembered everything even after 30+ years! Look forward to seeing more of your lovely work.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hear is one that is very similar

Lullaby Layette
Lion Brand® Babysoft® 
Pattern Number: 90060AD


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is so sweet. Reminds me of cotton candy. I would love to have the link to this, too. I knit a lot for Marine Corp Kids charity and this would make a lovely donation. TIA


----------



## nbosse (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable and after all that time you have not lost your touch for the pretty handknits.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

what beautiful work! welcome back to knitting world.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Precious! Welcome back to knitting!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

What a beautiful little dress! You certainly have not lost your touch!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful knitting. Well done.


----------



## butnickol (May 2, 2012)

Love your work. Where did you find the pattern. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

your sweater is gorgeous


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Well done. Give yourself a pat on the back for making such a beautiful little cardigan. Never mind if you have no babies in the family now, you could always knit for charity, such as the little babies in Africa that have nothing and are wrapped in newspaper when they are born. Or make little hats and tops for the prem babies.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful. Welcome back and enjoy your talent.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that was a very ambitious project for a first after so long away! Beautifully done!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

just goregous, Welcome back to the art of knitting.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Nice Job!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! It's gorgeous! You haven't lost your touch!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

This is beautiful. I guess it's like riding a bike. You never forget once you learn. Welcome back!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

For those who are searching for the pattern for this sweater here it is !! Enjoy. I just went to Tawneys under search and found it there!! Happy knitting everyone !!

Materials

To fit chest
43 cms (17 ins) 
46 cms (18ins)

Length to centre back neck 24cms (9½ ins) 
24 cms (9½ ins)

Sleeve seam 14 cms (5½ ins) 
14 cms (5½ ins)

Balls DK 100g 1
1

Needles size 3¼mm(No.10), 4mm (No.8) and 1 long pair of 4mm (No.8) needles for the yoke.

3 buttons

Back

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 63(71) sts, and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1., k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p.

3rd row: as 1st row

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl.1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts. k5.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p.

These 8 rows form the pattern. Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. [40 (40) pattern rows in all]. Mark each end of last row with a colured thread. Work a further 8 rows in pattern.

Next row: k1, [k2 tog] 31(35)times. 32(36)sts.

Leave the sts on a spare needle

Left Front

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to end.

2nd and alt. rows: k5, p to end.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 8 sts, k8.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last 4 sts, k4.

8th row: k5, p to end.

Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. Mark side edge of last row with a colured thread. Work the 8 rows of pattern once more.

Next row: [k2 tog] 18(18) times, k6. 24(24)sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Right Front

Using 4mm needles cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k5, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p to last 5 sts, k5.

Rep these 8 rows 4 more times. Mark side edge of last row with a coloured thread. Work the 8 pattern rows once more.

Next row: k6, [k2 tog] 18(18) times. 24(24) sts. Leave these sts on a spare needle

Sleeves

Using size 3¼mm needles cast on 34(34) sts and k5 rows.

Next row: (inc row) k5(5), * k twice into next st, k5(5), rep from * to last 5(5) sts, k twice into st, k4. 39(39) sts.

Change to size 4mm needles.

Now work the 8 row pattern rows as given for the Back until 5 complete patterns have been worked. Mark each end of last row with a coloured thread.

Work 8 more rows in pattern.

Next row: [k2 tog], 2 (3)times, k29(25), [k2 tog] 3(4) times. 34(32) sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Yoke

Using the long 4mm needles, work across all sts, starting with left front, with wrong side facing. k24(24) sts from left front, k34(32) sts from 1st sleeve, k32(36) sts from back, k34(32) sts from second sleeve, k24(24) stsfrom right frount. 148(148) sts.

Next row: (buttonhole row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k to end

Next row: k.

Commence shaping

1st row: k.

2nd row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: (decrease row) k12,* sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11, rep from * to last 16 sts, sl1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k12 (130 sts).

4th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

5th row: k.

6th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: (buttonhole and decrease row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k8, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k9 rep from * to last 15 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11 (112 sts).

8th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

9th row: k.

10th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

11th row: (dec. row) k10, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k7, rep from * to last 14 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k10 (94 sts).

12th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

13th row: k.

14th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

15th row: (buttonhole and dec. row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k6, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k5, rep from * to last 13 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., p2 tog, k9 (76 sts).

16th row: k5, p to last 5sts, k5.

17th row: k.

18th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

19th row: (dec. row) k10, * k2 tog, k3, rep from * to last 11 sts, k2 tog, k9 (64 sts).

Change to size 3¼mm needles.

20th row: k

21st row: k.

22nd row: k.

23rd row: (eyelet hole row) k5, * y.f., k2 tog, k2 rep from * to last 7 sts, y.f., k2 tog, k5.( I leave this row out, because I don't like neck ties on baby garments).

24th row: k.

25th row: k.

26th row: k.

Cast off.

Neck Tie

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 150 sts.

Cast off.

To make up

DO NOT PRESS

Using a back stitch, join side and sleeve seams as far as the coloured thread. Join remaining section of arm hole. Sew on buttons. Thread Neck Tie through eyelet holes.

Aileen Snowdon



Beesy10 said:


> My daughter asked me to knit something for her friend who has recently had a baby daughter. I haven't done any knitting for over 30 years, so wasn't sure how I would go on with this task. So I found the pattern here, and to my surprise I actually enjoyed doing it!! And here is the finished product. Not having any babies in the family now, I have now made a start on making some dolls clothes. Maybe I have the knitting fever again!!


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

That is REALLY beautiful. It's amazing that you ever lose those skills, isn't it? You might consider knitting baby things for charity if you're looking for projects--it's very rewarding.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great job!!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sweet. You haven't forgotten a thing. Keep knitting.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sweet. You haven't forgotten a thing. Keep knitting.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

It is beautiful. You should be proud of yourself and don't put those needles down. You're a natural.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Keep it up


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful. Happy return to knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

It's like riding a bike 
Great job.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful Sweater


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater. Lucky baby. You do great work!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL, even after 30yrs of rest those fingers knew exactly what they were to do... GORGEOUS


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Beesy10 said:


> My daughter asked me to knit something for her friend who has recently had a baby daughter. I haven't done any knitting for over 30 years, so wasn't sure how I would go on with this task. So I found the pattern here, and to my surprise I actually enjoyed doing it!! And here is the finished product. Not having any babies in the family now, I have now made a start on making some dolls clothes. Maybe I have the knitting fever again!!


Lovely - knitting is like riding a bike - you never forget

 :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

You certainly have not lost any skills. That looks pretty....and perfect!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Like riding a bike - you never lose it ! Well done, it's lovely.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning work!


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> Your work is stunning!! You said you got the pattern here, could you tell us where and how you got it? I would love it also!


I ditto that! The sweater is just beautiful!! I would like the pattern also. I hope you can share it with us.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a gorgeous pattern!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You never forget once you have learn how to do it..Beautiful!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

watknanc said:


> LadyBecket said:
> 
> 
> > Your work is stunning!! You said you got the pattern here, could you tell us where and how you got it? I would love it also!
> ...


Me too please, the pattern is lovely, you have certainly not lost the knack of knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

After a 30 yr. break, you do beautiful work! Thanks for sharing. Is there a link to the pattern you used? Welcome back and Happy Knitting in the future. lulu4


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## judithkimber (Dec 15, 2011)

wow-you certainly haven't lost your talent for it!


----------



## Sue C (Feb 14, 2013)

Really beautiful! Welcome back to the world of knitting. Sue


----------



## das (Aug 29, 2011)

Your sweater is just beautiful. You should really keep knitting as you are very talented. I would love to know what the pattern is so I could make it for my granddaughter if possible.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I recognize a Lions Brand pattern. Here is the link to the pattern:
http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/655.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

very preety


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful! You did not forget anything.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

I certainly agree with Patmastel. Very well done!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Welcome back to knitting!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Its gorgeous and I'm sure you'll be knitting more now you've started again! lol


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Hear is one that is very similar
> 
> Lullaby Layette
> Lion Brand® Babysoft®
> Pattern Number: 90060AD


http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90060AD.html


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> Beautiful sweater. I recognize a Lions Brand pattern. Here is the link to the pattern:
> http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/655.pdf
> 
> Enjoy!


ALSO

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90060AD.html


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

watknanc said:


> LadyBecket said:
> 
> 
> > Your work is stunning!! You said you got the pattern here, could you tell us where and how you got it? I would love it also!
> ...


Try either one of these:-

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90060AD.html

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/655.pdf


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

vershi said:


> watknanc said:
> 
> 
> > LadyBecket said:
> ...


Try these

Try either one of these:-

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90060AD.html

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/655.pdf

Also try these free patterns

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/D6_Flowers_lace_matinee_13_18_patt.pdf
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/D6_flowerslace_13_18_pics.pdf

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/F15_Rosebudsbutterflies_patt.pdf
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/F15_Rosebudsbutterflies_pics.pdf


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks ernai, will take a look at them. :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, awesome work!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

It sure looks beautiful.Doll clothes is what I am doing right now, got to many Dolls, hope to find some one to give ,or sell, them too when they are all done.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I think you're hooked again.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Love It....link to the pattern?


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

What beautiful work...welcome back to your knitting place!!


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

It's beautiful. What a lovely pattern and so neatly made. Well done. Welcome back to knitting. You are obviously a pro no matter how many years pass by. Can you share the pattern, please.
Thanks, and to all my friend on KP I wish you a lovely day.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Love It....link to the pattern?


Try these

Try either one of these:-

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90060AD.html

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/655.pdf

Also try these free patterns

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/D6_Flowers_lace_matinee_13_18_patt.pdf
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/D6_flowerslace_13_18_pics.pdf

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/F15_Rosebudsbutterflies_patt.pdf
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/F15_Rosebudsbutterflies_pics.pdf


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow! You certainly haven't lost the touch! That's beautiful work, hope you keep going, it would be a shame to see such talent wasted.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, that is beautiful! Looks like you've been knitting and never stopped! That will be such a nice gift and truly appreciated, I'm sure!!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

You did a lovely job - looks like you didn't forget a thing!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL SWEATER!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

So pretty. Love it.


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

sooo pretty it came out beautiful you should keep knitting your good at it


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

its like riding a bike!


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful work, beautiful sweater. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

That is so sweet! Lovely knitting and sweater.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Just Beautiful...good skills. Keep it up!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. You have not lost the touch. Continue to knit, you do such beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pricelss


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful Knitting, love the pattern.


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Great work and welcome back to the wonderful world of knitting. Enjoy, i'm sure we'll be seeing lots more on here now you have the bug again.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is really beautiful! I can't believe that you took any time off. Wow!!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful! I have been eyeing that pattern also. I will have to give it a go


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

Beware! I took a 23 year break and can't put the needles down now!
Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Woohoo! Welcome back to the land of the knitters.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Very nice. Hope you hang in there and do more projects. Once you get the bug again it's hard to stop!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Welcome back to knitting. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Lovely, beautiful work.


----------



## Sewbussted (Mar 4, 2012)

Such a precious little sweater. Beautiful.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

You must be a natural! Nice job!


----------



## Beesy10 (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't believe so many lovely people commented on my work. I am overwhelmed! Thank you all so much .... I will definitely continue to do more knitting .... with all this encouragement I couldn't do anything else. Thank you.


----------



## Beesy10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Kmansker : How amazing and coincidental .... so many miles apart and both knitting the same garment at the same time!! Sorry, but I don't have the pattern for bootees or hat, but would love to have them. Good luck with your knitting and thank you.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful. Great job. Would love to have the pattern. Where can I find it. Thanks


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful job and beautiful sweater, Could you please tell me where I can find this pattern. Thank you.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Where can I get the patten for the baby sweater. Thanks


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the pattern, and you did a wonderful job!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A pretty colour and beautiful knitting .


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

patmastel said:


> you certainly haven't lost your touch!! It's beautifully done!


I certainly have to agree :thumbup:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess it is like riding a bicycle! Beautiful work


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is gorgeous! Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is a copy of the pattern. Tawney I believe was the original person to post the pattern and I have ask her for the pattern for the booties and hat but she indicated she just uses any bootie or hat pattern and adds the repeat pattern to it. Thanks!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful wok would you share where you got the Pattern thank you.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful! I think we will see more knitted items from you in the future. Don't let this talent go to waste!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful.lucky little one


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful sweater!!!


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you do have the knitting fever, way to go!


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Love it! Beware, I resumed knitting after about 40 years, and my daughter threatened an intervention! :-D


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

wow, i've been knitting for over 30 yrs and i don't knit that nice


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your work is stunning, welcome back to many knitting days in the future.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very lovely, nice job


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Like riding a bicycle. You never forget how..


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's so pretty and love the color! Very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! You have not lost your touch!


----------



## Beads2yarn (Jan 31, 2013)

It is so beautiful. welcome back to the wonderful world of knitting.


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful sweater...and perfectly made!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ohhhhhhh that is sooooooooo cute! I love knitting but have not had the moxy to try anything other then dishcloths , afghans, or scarves yet.


Beesy10 said:


> My daughter asked me to knit something for her friend who has recently had a baby daughter. I haven't done any knitting for over 30 years, so wasn't sure how I would go on with this task. So I found the pattern here, and to my surprise I actually enjoyed doing it!! And here is the finished product. Not having any babies in the family now, I have now made a start on making some dolls clothes. Maybe I have the knitting fever again!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and great knitting!!!! Well done!


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful baby sweater. Keep on knitting1


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's like riding a bike. I see you didn't forget. Lovely sweater. Welcome back!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater!!! And welcome back!


----------



## butnickol (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for theinfo


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for pattern info found it and copied hope I can do it just an average knitter


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

A beautiful matinee jacket, and you certainly havent lost the ability to knit beautifully. I must try and find the pattern as it is lovely.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Grannie maggie said:


> A beautiful matinee jacket, and you certainly havent lost the ability to knit beautifully. I must try and find the pattern as it is lovely.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71093-10.html page 10 - scroll down and the pattern for the blue sweater is printed.

The white sweater is the popcorn stitch - instructions and a link to a tutorial on the popcorn stitch are also on page 10.

When there are multiple pages for a particular post take a few minutes to read the previous pages. Chances are the directions/link for the pattern is printed on one of them.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very good work and the sweater is so girl-y


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

SO pretty!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

carriemae said:


> Thanks for pattern info found it and copied hope I can do it just an average knitter


I would think you can it really is easy. I just had a problem with the "y.f., sl.1, k1, p.s.s.o" stitches so the row was not coming out right but I ask for on Knitting Paradise and was given the guidance I needed.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Well you definately did NOT lose your skills! Beautiful job! :thumbup:


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is beautiful
Welcome back to the knitting world :thumbup:


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## Cinboumom (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice! Where can I get this pattern?


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i;m doing this little cardi at the moment. thanks tawney for the pattern


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Hear is one that is very similar
> 
> Lullaby Layette
> Lion Brand® Babysoft®
> Pattern Number: 90060AD


Not the same - this pattern has raglan sleeves.


----------

